# No Tax on pellets...be aware when buying!



## imacman (Jan 22, 2009)

Just a reminder to everyone, especially the "newbies" to pellet stoves....there is NO tax on pellets.  I've seen a few posts where people have mentioned being charged tax, or the dealer said they were going to give someone a "deal" and not charge them any tax.  I'm pretty sure this isn't just in NY where I am.

I mentioned in another thread about an incident a few weeks back in my local Wally World, where the employees were charging everyone tax.  I called them on it, and they started to give me crap, saying everything gets taxed.

Funny thing...as soon as I asked them to get the store manager, they backed right down.  I think the "tax" $ was going into somebody's pockets.

Be aware everyone!

EDIT:  If anyone DID get charged tax, and you still have the receipt/charge slip, go back and demand your tax $ back...don't let them get away with it!  

EDIT #2:  New York pellet heads....Make sure you scroll down through this thread....I found out later that there ARE places in NYS that can charge tax on pellets....I put the link in the later post, but here it is again....look at Part 2:  

www.tax.state.ny.us/pdf/publications/sales/pub718r_808.pdf


----------



## wil lanfear (Jan 22, 2009)

Pellets are non-taxable in Vermont also.


----------



## crausch (Jan 22, 2009)

Not taxed here in PA either.


----------



## swimman (Jan 22, 2009)

No tax in RI.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 22, 2009)

Not taxed in Maine.


----------



## vgrund (Jan 22, 2009)

No sales tax in NH on anything.  Live free or die.


----------



## moralleper (Jan 22, 2009)

They are taxed in Washington State.


----------



## 2052 (Jan 22, 2009)

Not in Minnesota


----------



## ManiacPD (Jan 22, 2009)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> Not taxed in Maine.



I'm sure it's only a matter of time, though...


----------



## vandall (Jan 22, 2009)

anybody know about michigan and wisconsin


----------



## bungalobob (Jan 22, 2009)

No tax in Ct. on pellets.  But they tax me on the gas I used to pick them up. Property tax on the truck. Property tax on the house I am heating. Taxed on the money I used to buy the pellets. Taxed on the stove and the piping. Taxed on all the materials to build the hearth my stove sits on. Taxed on the electricity to run the stove. Taxed on the phone calls to the stove dealer and the calls to find costs from pellet dealers. Taxes, taxes, taxes....


----------



## JLF001 (Jan 22, 2009)

ManiacPD said:
			
		

> SmokeyTheBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey if they want to tax water (Beverage tax we repealed), why not pellets?


----------



## ManiacPD (Jan 22, 2009)

bungalobob said:
			
		

> No tax in Ct. on pellets.  But they tax me on the gas I used to pick them up. Property tax on the truck. Property tax on the house I am heating. Taxed on the money I used to buy the pellets. Taxed on the stove and the piping. Taxed on all the materials to build the hearth my stove sits on. Taxed on the electricity to run the stove. Taxed on the phone calls to the stove dealer and the calls to find costs from pellet dealers. Taxes, taxes, taxes....



The irony of life is they tax you when you earn your money, then they tax you wehn you spend it...


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 22, 2009)

JLF001 said:
			
		

> ManiacPD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well give that bunch of blooming idiots a chance and they'd tax everything.


----------



## ManiacPD (Jan 22, 2009)

JLF001 said:
			
		

> ManiacPD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At the risk of going off topic, I think the message to our elected officials was "don't pass 11th-hour legislation without public input."  You are correct, it could have been fire wood, pellets, coal, or anything else.


----------



## tinkabranc (Jan 22, 2009)

NO tax in Massachusetts either..


----------



## myee001 (Jan 22, 2009)

Although wood pellets are exempt from NYS Sales tax, it doesn't mean you wouldn't be subjected to local (counties/cities) tax.  See NYS publication link.
http://www.tax.state.ny.us/pdf/memos/sales/m07_3s.pdf

This document also highlights other fuels that are exempt from NYS Sales tax.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 22, 2009)

Ohio has sales tax on everything except take out food.

Eric

Please note green color for money


----------



## Flammam (Jan 22, 2009)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> Ohio has sales tax on everything except take out food.
> 
> Eric
> 
> Please note green color for money



Let me get this straight.

They tax you on your groceries..but not on the crap food from mcdonalds???

No wonder America is so damn fat


----------



## fyrfightr (Jan 22, 2009)

Flammam said:
			
		

> kinsman stoves said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Ohio there is no tax on food that is not eaten at the place purchased. Groceries and take out,,,no tax. Any drink that is carbonated is taxed. 
All other products and services are taxed.


----------



## imacman (Jan 22, 2009)

pellet4ever said:
			
		

> Although wood pellets are exempt from NYS Sales tax, it doesn't mean you wouldn't be subjected to local (counties/cities) tax.  See NYS publication link.
> http://www.tax.state.ny.us/pdf/memos/sales/m07_3s.pdf
> 
> This document also highlights other fuels that are exempt from NYS Sales tax.



Here's the document that refers to the counties that DO tax wood fuel in NY....look at Part 2:

www.tax.state.ny.us/pdf/publications/sales/pub718r_808.pdf


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 22, 2009)

fyrfightr said:
			
		

> Flammam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry if I did not explain well enough.

Eric


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 22, 2009)

JLF001 said:
			
		

> ManiacPD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, we (or actually, you, because I voted the other way), repealed it. Did you see the price come back down? But, let's slap more taxes on cigarettes, nobody gets their panties in a bunch over that, 'cept us smokers, and nobody cares about us.


----------



## JLF001 (Jan 22, 2009)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> JLF001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't smoke and I am against that as well. It is one of those "sin" taxes.


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 23, 2009)

JLF001 said:
			
		

> hossthehermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't drink soda, and any dentist you talk to will tell you it rots your teeth. If that ain't a sin it should be.


----------



## sydney1963 (Jan 23, 2009)

Just wait until this new administration gets a toe hold.  TAXES, TAXES AND MORE TAXES.  And, you won't have a word to say about it!  From the big blue state of Maine.


----------



## imacman (Jan 23, 2009)

sydney1963 said:
			
		

> Just wait until this new administration gets a toe hold.  TAXES, TAXES AND MORE TAXES.  And, you won't have a word to say about it!  From the blue state of Maine.



I hear ya Syd.....but try living in the "highest taxed state in the nation", and see how you feel.....and our wonderful new/replacement idiot...er I mean "governor" has plans for about 30 new taxes......


----------



## sydney1963 (Jan 23, 2009)

macman,

What is your sales tax up to these days?  9%?


----------



## imacman (Jan 23, 2009)

sydney1963 said:
			
		

> macman,
> 
> What is your sales tax up to these days?  9%?


  8.75 in Westchester Cty. where I work, and 8 .35 in orange Cty where I live.....I'm sure both will be going up soon, and add all the new taxes from "O", I'll probably just have to get myself fired at work, and go on welfare.....I'll probably make out better.   :long:


----------



## sydney1963 (Jan 23, 2009)

yes you will, believe it!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 23, 2009)

7% tax here on fuel here.   If heating fuel isn't as important as food in this area, I'd like to know why.    

Matt


----------



## sydney1963 (Jan 23, 2009)

No taxes on heating oil or pellets here in Maine yet.  They keep adding on taxes to gas and cigarettes and everything else under the sun like no body's business.  Oh, but don't pass the casino though, it may give some relief from higher taxes. Sorry I shouldn't vent here, but I'm really frustrated.


----------



## wingra (Jan 23, 2009)

Checked my sales slips from last fall was not charged tax in Wisconsin.


----------



## imacman (Jan 23, 2009)

EatenByLimestone said:
			
		

> 7% tax here on fuel here.   If heating fuel isn't as important as food in this area, I'd like to know why.
> 
> Matt



Matt, what fuel are talking about that has a 7% tax?


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 23, 2009)

I just hope none of you likes guns or ammo because guess what????????????????????????????????????????




Eric


----------



## imacman (Jan 23, 2009)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> I just hope none of you likes guns or ammo because guess what????????????????????????????????????????
> Eric



Yep, you are 100% right Eric...it's just a matter of when, not if, especially living in NY.   I already started drawing up plans for a hidden room in the basement for my "collection".


----------



## travlnusa (Jan 23, 2009)

No tax in Wisconsin, IF they are used as your primary heat source.  If you are using it as a space heater, they are taxable.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeh I get taxed here in Ohio for my pellets. 300/ton =$317 and change


----------



## pete324rocket (Jan 23, 2009)

if I go to the supermarket to buy a chicken,no tax. If they cook it,then there is tax. It would be funny,if it weren't true.

oh yeah...pellets are taxed.


----------



## crausch (Jan 23, 2009)

> Pete:
> if I go to the supermarket to buy a chicken,no tax. If they cook it,then there is tax



Can't you argue that when you buy your pellets...they are uncooked?   :cheese:


----------



## mariacw (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't figure out If I should be charging tax for pellets in my state.  I went to the state government web site, sent an e-mail, and they could not give me a straight answer.  I tax them just to be on the safe side.  The hardware store, our business is located inside of does not charge tax for pellets.  I asked them why they don't charge tax and they said because the customers complain if they do.  I need to complain more.


----------



## daydreamer (Jan 23, 2009)

Pellets are taxed in Illinois. Also I notice when I go to McDonald's they charge a take out tax. If you go inside and order and say to go they add a take out tax to the bill. If you sit down and eat it there, no take out tax. I suppose all places to eat have to do that around here.


----------



## nhdblfan (Jan 24, 2009)

sales tax ? what is that ? So far at least,NH is live free or die and no sales (or income) tax .


----------



## sydney1963 (Jan 24, 2009)

nhdblfan said:
			
		

> sales tax ? what is that ? So far at least,NH is live free or die and no sales (or income) tax .



With the new administration, expect that to change.


----------



## crausch (Jan 24, 2009)

Macman... U da man!

I wanted thank you for starting this thread. Until your post, I was unaware that the pellets were non-taxable. My recent receipts for various pellets I have been trying were tax exempt, I just had not paid much attention until now. I was curious about my original stove purchase receipt because I had bought a ton of pellets with the stove. Sure enough, they had charged me tax on the ton of pellets. I just went to the dealer this morning and brought it to their attention. They refunded my money without any hassle at all.

So thanks again...you just saved me over $15.00. ;-)


----------



## imacman (Jan 24, 2009)

codebum said:
			
		

> Macman... U da man!....... Sure enough, they had charged me tax on the ton of pellets. I just went to the dealer this morning and brought it to their attention. They refunded my money without any hassle at all.
> So thanks again...you just saved me over $15.00. ;-)



Hey Code, glad you called them on it...I think there a LOT of people that have been "scammed" by dealers and big box stores too.  Free $$ for them, when we are all so used to paying tax on everything except food for the most part.

Yes, I'm sure there are a few innocent mistakes made, but just by reading through this thread, you'll see that there are some "not so honest" people out there taking advantage of us.


----------



## wilbilt (Jan 24, 2009)

Interesting. I have been paying sales tax on my purchases from Home Depot and TSC.

I tried to find out if pellets are taxable here in CA, but there is no mention of that on the State site. I did find the info that LPG is non-taxable when used for domestic heating and cooking, but I already knew that. I sent an inquiry to our Dept. of Equalization asking for clarification.


----------



## kyburnr (Jan 26, 2009)

Have been charged tax in Kentucky and Indiana.


----------



## krooser (Jan 26, 2009)

confused breckwell said:
			
		

> anybody know about michigan and wisconsin


No tax in Wisconsin... and I ain't gonna suggest one, either!


----------



## gbeane (Jan 26, 2009)

JLF001 said:
			
		

> ManiacPD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



off topic, 

but the beverage tax that was just repealed was for alcohol and soda. Not water. You probably should read a little more about what you are voting on before you head to the polls. Those are two luxuries I would be willing to pay a few cents more on to help pay for a health care plan available to small business, self employed, and people without employer provided health care.  You can't have things like roads, schools, police, fire departments without taxes, so not all taxes are bad.


there was talk of taxing poland springs on the water they take out of the ground and sell but that never happened.


----------



## sydney1963 (Jan 26, 2009)

First it's beverages they want to tax, then it's something else.  You should never vote for taxes.  Wake up.


----------



## TomPajak (Jan 29, 2009)

macman said:
			
		

> Just a reminder to everyone, especially the "newbies" to pellet stoves....there is NO tax on pellets.  I've seen a few posts where people have mentioned being charged tax, or the dealer said they were going to give someone a "deal" and not charge them any tax.  I'm pretty sure this isn't just in NY where I am.
> 
> I mentioned in another thread about an incident a few weeks back in my local Wally World, where the employees were charging everyone tax.  I called them on it, and they started to give me crap, saying everything gets taxed.
> 
> ...



Walmart in Glenville NY IS CHARGING TAX!!
...i just picked up a bag and they charged me $6.24...on the receipt it says Wood Pellets and some tax code 11 of 4%...since when did they start doing this?..is anyone else getting charged as of lately?...IM TICKED!!...
I refuse to buy pellets from WALMARTS in Glenville NY ANYMORE


----------



## imacman (Jan 29, 2009)

HarmanP68 said:
			
		

> macman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Harman,   sorry to have to tell you, but if you look back through the previous posts, I added one that had a link to the NYS Tax Rates, and Schnectady DOES have a 4% tax on pellets.  There a bunch of other places in NY that can charge tax on pellets....sorry man...it's not WalMart's fault.


----------



## TomPajak (Jan 29, 2009)

Schenectady does NOT have a tax on pellets as of today 1/29 because there are stores there you can still buy them with NO tax..so it seems funny that this Glenville Walmarts is charging more per bag than any other Walmart(+ 00.25) in the surrounding counties AND adds a 4% sales tax..its pooppoopie I tell ya....DOWN WITH THE MAN!hehehe


----------



## imacman (Jan 29, 2009)

HarmanP68 said:
			
		

> Schenectady does NOT have a tax on pellets as of today 1/29 because there are stores there you can still buy them with NO tax..so it seems funny that this Glenville Walmarts is charging more per bag than any other Walmart(+ 00.25) in the surrounding counties AND adds a 4% sales tax..its pooppoopie I tell ya....DOWN WITH THE MAN!hehehe



Well, if you can find a store that's NOT charging tax, so much the better, but here's the state sales tax info....according to that, there IS tax on wood fuel in Schenectady County....look at Part 2:

http://www.tax.state.ny.us/pdf/publications/sales/pub718r_808.pdf


----------



## wilbilt (Feb 6, 2009)

I received an official reply from the California State Board of Equalization regarding sales tax on wood pellet fuel.

Basically, they reiterated that natural gas, electricity and LPG are not taxed when delivered and used to heat a home. They also informed me that wood pellets are not delivered in a gaseous form, but are delivered to the consumer in bags. Brilliant.

Here's the short version:

_"In summary, based on the above citations and the information provided, the sale of liquefied petroleum gas is exempt from tax only if the liquefied petroleum gas is delivered by the seller to the customer into a tank that has a storage capacity equal to or greater than 30 gallons. Wood fuel pellets are not delivered to the customer in a gaseous form into a tank equal to or greater than 30 gallons, but are rather delivered to customers in bags. *Wood fuel pellets are sometimes made out of firewood which is subject to tax.* As such, although wood fuel pellets are used to heat a residence, they are subject to tax.  "_


And I thought wood pellets were made from wood and wood byproducts that are generally not suited for firewood and would otherwise be wasted. Thanks to the State of Kahleefoainia for setting me straight on this issue. 8-/


----------



## TomPajak (Feb 6, 2009)

macman said:
			
		

> HarmanP68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have said NOT ALL of Schenectady County has sales tax on pellets..just everywhere that I've bought them so far(been alot) .. EXCEPT GLENVILLE NY WALMART...so you are right they do have a 4%sales tax but nowhere that Ive bought them for 2 years  has ever charged tax or has yet..EXCEPT GLENVILLE NY WALMARTS.....


----------



## pkitfox (Feb 6, 2009)

I had read this topic a couple of days ago.  I live in Washoe County Nevada, and just bought 2 tons of pellet from a chimney contractor that helped remove my old prefab fireplace.  When he was figuring the tax, I told him I had read on Hearth.com that some states did not charge taxes on pellets.  He said he had never heard that, but would not charge me tax until I had a chance to verify it.  He called back a few minutes later and said there was no tax.  He talked to my wife, so I don't know how he came to that conclusion, but it saved me about 40 dollars.


----------



## magsf11 (Feb 14, 2009)

figures live in Erie co. and they are so $ hungy. they would tax you for letting you dog outside if they could. at lease the HD by me didnt charge me tax on the few bag i just bought. must have been my lucky day.


----------



## mntgirl (Feb 14, 2009)

In Colorado we have a major pine beetle infestation on lodegpole pine. Therefore if you buy pellets made from those trees, there is a sales tax exemption. I pay 259$ even for a ton....
HB 08-1269: Provides State Sales Tax Exemption on Purchase of Products Made from Beetle Killed Colorado Pine 


EFFECTIVE JULY 1, 2008  
Below is the "FYI Sales 84" document from the Colorado Department of Revenue, Taxpayer Service Division on HB 08-1269:

Sales Tax Exemption on Beetle Wood Products
GENERAL INFORMATION
Effective July 1, 2008, products made of wood salvaged from Colorado trees that have been infested by mountain pine beetles are exempt from state sales and use tax. [§39-26-723, C.R.S.] This exemption will expire on June 30, 2013.

PRODUCTS THAT ARE EXEMPT
This exemption applies to products such as lumber from salvaged trees, furniture built with wood from salvaged trees, wood chips or wood pellets generated from salvaged trees, or other products made substantially with wood from salvaged trees, such as pencils.

CERTIFICATION BY WHOLESALERS
Wholesalers of products made from beetle wood must certify that the product was made from salvaged trees killed or infested in Colorado. They must ascertain this from their manufacturer or supplier and complete Form DR 1240. This form must be signed by the wholesaler, who should make copies to provide to retailers for their records when the retailers make tax-exempt sales of these products. A signed original should be sent to the Field Audit Section of the Department of Revenue at the address listed on the certification form.


----------

